# Santa Cruz Blur XC



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Solo para agradecer a "The Last Biker" por haberme traído en tiempo récord (7 días) un cuadro que le pedí. Este fin de semana llegó, lo armé y tuve la oportunidad de probarlo un poco.

Aquí les anexo algunas fotos.




























El cuadro viene con una amortiguador Fox RP23. Prácticamente transferí todas las piezas de la Titus Racer X, solo compré unos nuevos frenos (Magura Marta SL Magnesium), un desviador delantero y renové los Fulcrum Red Metal Zero. Al rodarla se siente mucho más suave que la Racer X, no cansa tanto después de rodadas muy largas, no estoy seguro que suba mejor que la Titus pero no lo hace nada mal pero en los descensos es muy superior a la Racer X (él angulo de dirección de la RX es 71 y el de la Blur es 69.5). Es como la Intense Spider XVP que tenía pero mucho más ligera y con una mejor aceleración al exigirle cambiar de ritmo.

El cuadro talla M con amortiguador pesó exactamente 2.0 kgs (560 gramos menos que el Titus Racer X). Me ahorré también unos gramos con los nuevos frenos y, para mi gusto, los rines Fulcrum ruedan mejor que los Crossmax SLR. Ya iré comentándoles más conforme tenga más salidas en ella.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*wow!*

Felicidades Vizcaino! Padrísima la BXC!
Yo tengo la versión de aluminio y también me gusta mucho, solo me puedo imaginar la de fibra de carbono que comparte la misma geometría y trabaja igual pero es mucho más ligera.

Tu asiento se ve demasiado cargado hacia atrás ¿cuanto mides?

Saludos!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Preciosa bici! Comparto la opinión que se ve muy para atrás tu asiento. 
Saludos


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Es que en las fotos todavía no la rodaba. Ya ajusté el asiento a una posición adecuada. Mil gracias por sus comentarios. 

Saludos.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Bicicletón, sin duda alguna ¡felicidades! :thumbsup:

Se confirma la moda de ángulos más cerrados para "relajar" la posición de la tijera en cuadros orientados a XC. Yeti ya se fué hasta los 68 grados con una tijera de 120mm en el modelo ASR. ¿Cuántos fabricantes más se unirán y hasta cuántos grados bajarán? ¿Qué más se les ocurrirá para que sigamos comprando bicicletas? Stay tuned...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Esta hermosa, Fidel... felicidades!!!

Maquinon y se nota que estas contento con ella.

Ahora encontraste la que desbancara a la Yeti ASR-SL?


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

No manchen!!! en qué trabajan todos aquí???, sólo yo soy pobre?!!!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

vocho77 said:


> No manchen!!! en qué trabajan todos aquí???, sólo yo soy pobre?!!!


No es eso, lo que pasa es que The Last Biker tiene un taller en su casa donde hace los cuadros (te hace el de la marca que gustes), le pone las estampas que correspondan y te lo vende como original pero a un súper precio. A mí mi Ibis me costó 2500 pesos y me dió garantía de 5 años contra defectos de fabricación.

saludos


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> No es eso, lo que pasa es que The Last Biker tiene un taller en su casa donde hace los cuadros (te hace el de la marca que gustes), le pone las estampas que correspondan y te lo vende como original pero a un súper precio. A mí mi Ibis me costó 2500 pesos y me dió garantía de 5 años contra defectos de fabricación.
> 
> saludos


Y la calidad de la mano de obra es muy buena, ni se nota la diferencia. Eso si, solo hay que desprender la calcamonía "Made in Puebla" y ya está exactamente como la original. A mí también me costo 2,500 pesos y me dió 5 años de garantía.

Saludos.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

tranqui vocho...no estas solo...tengo casi un año armando una bici que seguramente me va a terminar costando lo que le costaron nada mas las ruedas al vizcaino! :lol:

fuera del comentario....que espero no ofenda a nadie...lo importante aqui es la pasion por las rodadas y el mtb...no importa si te las haces en una turbo o lo que sea.

muy chida la bici vizca...felicitaciones....no dejes de postear fotos de rodadas!


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp said:


> Esta hermosa, Fidel... felicidades!!!
> 
> Maquinon y se nota que estas contento con ella.
> 
> Ahora encontraste la que desbancara a la Yeti ASR-SL?


Estimado René, fíjate que es diferente, en doble suspensión no he montado nada que acelere más rápido que una Yeti ASR. La Blur es más cómoda e inspira más confianza a pesar de ser más liviana. Necesito rodarla un poco más para poder compararlas mejor pero ya te iré comentando.

Saludos.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Que onda Vizcaino, cuantas carreras llevas ganadas en tu blur carbon ?


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Que onda Vizcaino, cuantas carreras llevas ganadas en tu blur carbon ?


Mi estimado Dr,

Te cuento que no he ganado ninguna carrera aún con la Blur, ni creo que vaya a ganar alguna. Hay mejores corredores y sobre todo con todo el tiempo del mundo para entrenar y descansar como se debe. Ya sabes, cuando tienes tiempo y juventud no tienes para comprarte lo que te gusta y cuando ya tienes para hacerlo entonces no encuentras tiempo para rodar como quisieras pero ya corrí 3 carreras con ella y todo de maravilla.

Estoy muy contento con la bici, es super cómoda, sube muy bien y baja mejor. El funcionamiento de la suspensión trasera es impresionante, no tengo necesidad de bloquearla nunca. Funciona cuando debe hacerlo y cuando no ni se nota que está ahí. Es muy ligera, en su categoría debe ser la más ligera del mercado. No posee la aceleración brutal de una hard-tail pero a altas velocidades es un crucero de tierra, es super estable e inspira mucha confianza. En caminos más técnicos es donde más destaca comparandola con otras de su categoría. En una carrera de más de dos horas, la Yeti ASR-SL o la Racer X te dejan con la espalda molida y la Blur no, es capaz de absorber todas las imperfecciones de manera que no pasan a tu cuerpo. La verdad que es una bici que si recomiendo mucho, a mi me ha dejado muy satisfecho.

Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Nada es perfecto.......*



vizcaino said:


> Ya sabes, cuando tienes tiempo no tienes para comprarte lo que te gusta y cuando ya tienes entonces no encuentras tiempo ...........................
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*hecho en casa ???*

Hola
Acabo de leer lo de sus bicis y me llamo la atencion lo de los cuadros hechos en Puebla ( mi Papa es de por alla) no se si esten bromiando o realmente sea en serio. Pero me pareces increible y de una habilidad sorprendente. es esto cierto? por que me apunto en la lista de espera para ordenar un frame!:thumbsup: 
gracias y espero algun comentario o aclaracion.

bye


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

twin said:


> Hola
> Acabo de leer lo de sus bicis y me llamo la atencion lo de los cuadros hechos en Puebla ( mi Papa es de por alla) no se si esten bromiando o realmente sea en serio. Pero me pareces increible y de una habilidad sorprendente. es esto cierto? por que me apunto en la lista de espera para ordenar un frame!:thumbsup:
> gracias y espero algun comentario o aclaracion.
> 
> bye


Es pura guasa... chiste local... digamos que se compran los cuadros en Puebla a precios de fábrica o por lo menos muy cerca.
si te interesa mandale un PM a lastbiker... el podría saber más al respecto sobre el "artesano" que "construye" sus cuadros


----------

